
  Facebook Now Lets You Fax Your Photos.  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/facebook-now-lets-you-fax-your-photos-i-have-no-idea-why-anyone-would-want-to-do-this/
======
steveplace
techcrunch was had.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/yeah-ok-so-facebook-
pun...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/yeah-ok-so-facebook-punkd-us/)

Great study in knee-jerk reactions

------
redorb
I think the answer might be if Facebook believed that the fax to email
services will render fax machines obsolete but not fax numbers....

* right now when someone faxes my number it forwards to my email via PDF ...

\- I think if you forwarded me a photo to that fax number I might get the
color photo via pdf?

... If they saw this happening and added it to their site / then filed for a
patent of "Faxing photos from website" - then perhaps licensing would ensue or
business models would be evolve...

 __* I also think partnering with Efax is spammy as they spam my inbox a lot.

 __thats my best reasoning which leads me to feel as "WTF?" as every other
commenter so far

[edit] I feel like such a dumbass for actually trying to explain their
ridiculous joke / might mean I've been talking a little too much with out
'knowing'.

see:[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/yeah-ok-so-facebook-
pun...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/yeah-ok-so-facebook-punkd-us/)

------
jmathai
Only makes sense that it's 1) a joke or 2) there's a deal with efax
for...cash. Not sure what else efax could provide. Maybe free premium accounts
for all facebook employees?

Anyways, what an eyesore :).

------
Feynman
Which leads to their next cool feature that will allow you to instantly hire
an artist to go to your friends' houses and draw a copy of the photo on their
sidewalk, in chalk. Pure Sweetness.

------
ryanwaggoner
Surprised this isn't from The Onion. Why the hell do we even have faxes
anymore?

~~~
netsp
In the comments they were trying to figure out (before they realised the hoax)
why would anyone possibly want this feature.

You realise that anything that applies to facebook faxes applies to fax in
general. What they come up with is that some non tech people don't email. But
how many of these have fax machines? Who uses faxe machines and why.

~~~
andrew1
If you need to send a 'pen and paper' document or form to someone and you
don't have a scanner or a photocopying machine which can make digital copies,
then faxing is an option.

~~~
netsp
I don't think faxes are any cheaper or easier then scanners (even though I've
seen print/scan/copy/fax machines for under $50, so it isn't much of a point).

I guess that is my question is Why would someone have a fax machine? The only
answer I can think of is to send faxes to companies that prefer them. The
question is then why does any company prefer to receive a fax? Why do they
still exist?

------
unalone
Either Facebook is really working hard to make itself accessible to tech-no
human beings, or their developers have officially run out of ideas.

------
bradgessler
I wonder when Posterous is going to pick up on this idea and build a fax
interface into their service :)

~~~
ivankirigin
<http://myfax.com>

------
besquared
Proving once again just how many phone calls techcrunch makes before posting
stories containing "facts" and opinions drawn from those "facts". If anyone
here works for a startup in the bay area, you'll know the answer is generally
absolutely none.

------
cvg
Isn't a fax more admissible in court? Posting pics (or getting tagged) on FB
just became that more dangerous.

------
ashu
hahaha

